# NE Michigan / Lewiston report 2017



## 392tman (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## 392tman (Feb 5, 2017)

They are out there.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Those look super fresh. It's really just starting up here.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Those look super fresh. It's really just starting up here.


Hope so. Found a couple new spots by Mesick that had just a few fresh blacks Friday, going back to cash in tomorrow....hopefully!


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

Let me know how Mesick is please


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

steve myers said:


> Let me know how Mesick is please


Pretty dry there. We stopped at a few spots yesterday along 37 and there was little green growth. Did find some. Need some more rain and warmer weather.


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Pretty dry there. We stopped at a few spots yesterday along 37 and there was little green growth. Did find some. Need some more rain and warmer weather.


Thanks probably will wait til we get rain


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

I picked a hundred or so yesterday. Paired them with some grilled wild turkey and Guinness tonight.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

steve myers said:


> Let me know how Mesick is please


I didn't do very well at all there, haven't all season elsewhere as far as that goes. Finding a fraction of what I usually do and in some really good woods. Next to nothing or nothing in some spots. At this point it is a repeat of last season for me. I haven't given up just yet...


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

Oldgrandman said:


> I didn't do very well at all there, haven't all season elsewhere as far as that goes. Finding a fraction of what I usually do and in some really good woods. Next to nothing or nothing in some spots. At this point it is a repeat of last season for me. I haven't given up just yet...


Thanks for report and im waiting til more rain like next week.i found 8 Greys in my area but lots of walking


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

steve myers said:


> Thanks for report and im waiting til more rain like next week.i found 8 Greys in my area but lots of walking


I am more into the blacks myself. I eat up all the white varieties I find during the season or give some away if I really score on them. 

I like em, and I really like finding them! There is something about spotting and picking them that is exciting. But they are better when prepared fresh to me, unless I can add them into some blacks I cook down and freeze. That is if I find enough blacks to do that, which ain't happening! 

Re-hydrated they are nowhere near as good as fresh, and they don't have enough moisture to cook down and freeze alone like the blacks do. Just my thing I guess..... 

Good luck to ya, and by all means wish me some too!!! I've a feeling I am gonna need it!


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

Are we all talking NE Michigan/Lewiston in this post? I'll be up in Lewiston tomorrow and will post report after picking. Got 40 last Wednesday in 2.5 hours in four different spots and never was more than .25 mile from my truck. Going DEEP tomorrow.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Picked a couple gallons tonight. Wish this warm, humid weather would hold. They'd really pop if it would.


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

I was out for a few hours yesterday between Mio and Lewiston and ended up with 89. Some of my old hot spots have dried up and didn't find a single morel there. All were found in small, thick aspen stands with small live ash mixed in.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Glad to hear you found some living ash.


----------



## J77 (Mar 30, 2016)

How dem blacks comin? Weather has been warmer?


----------



## msuguy09 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm in the Harrison area in Clare. Nothing yet but this is my first year looking for morels here. Anyone nearby find any?


----------

